# Kids Lure making class



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I've been asked to help kids here at the lake make a lure. I did this once with model airplanes and worried about razorblades and glue. I think I've decided to get the balsa crank bait kits from Netcraft since they are pre-drilled and just need assembled and painted. I think I'll let the parents add the hooks.

Any comments or suggestions? I'll need a waterproof, but safe glue.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I run youth recreation programs for a living. I think your on the right track. I would get pre made baits and let them put the eyes and bill on then paint them. That will take longer to do than most kids have the attention span for. I would stay away from sharp items.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks fishingful. I did the model airplanes classes at my church for 5 years and it was very satisfying for me. But I did have a few scares when parents would send the kid to the class with super glue. Fortunately we had no injuries, but one hyperactive kid spilled glue and then model dope all over the church floor. You are right about the attention span. I had a couple who advanced to some serious model flying, but most just completed the first rubber powered FF. Still it was a ball when I saw the glow on their faces when their creation flew up high.


----------



## Terrydabassman (Feb 12, 2006)

I am 66 years old and I remember the first baits I made...or should say Fly Tying.
The clamps and supplies are cheap and nothing like catching some gills or trout on a fly ya tied yourself. Just a suggestion. ;-)


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Terrydabassman said:


> I am 66 years old and I remember the first baits I made...or should say Fly Tying.
> The clamps and supplies are cheap and nothing like catching some gills or trout on a fly ya tied yourself. Just a suggestion. ;-)


I made a few flies myself and now make mostly jigs. Flies and jigs are above these kids. One kid is just 4, but any kid younger than 8 must have an adult with him or her, and we already have a girl enrolled. BTW, you are a kid as I'm 77.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Here's an update. I've decided to use 5 minute epoxy for the glue and I've built a couple of these kits myself to test it out. It worked fine. Right now I have some water base lure paint ordered that should be here tomorrow. I'll try it out before the class. I was afraid the vinyl paint or the plastic model paint might get the little urchins high on the fumes, and they can be enough trouble with out that problem.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like it's competing together. I hope you have enough people to help with the glue lol


----------

